# Two new fanmade tracks released!



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 18, 2016)

Had some fun using Heavyocity's Vocalise library and Audio Imperia's Trailer Guitars on my two latest fanmade tracks.

Would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Mar 21, 2016)

Killer vibe on these. _Really_ kicking myself now for not picking up Vocalise when it was on sale a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 21, 2016)

Cool, Justice sounds really nice!


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 21, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Killer vibe on these. _Really_ kicking myself now for not picking up Vocalise when it was on sale a couple of weeks ago.


It's a really versatile library and I'm massively impressed by it! Go get it next time it's on sale


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 21, 2016)

Ron Verboom said:


> Cool, Justice sounds really nice!


Thanks! Glad you like it


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 21, 2016)

Sounds good, but so familiar with thousands of other tracks. Why not try to compose something new, never heard!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 21, 2016)

Very well done!


----------



## ricoderks (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow nice!


----------



## novaburst (Mar 25, 2016)

nice work on breaking boundaries the break in the middle with the guitar and the build after that was very nice full of music nice work,

Justice,..... I really like the vocals use


----------



## dannymc (Mar 26, 2016)

these are both quality 

Danny


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks to all for the feedback! Much appreciated


----------



## emid (Mar 26, 2016)

Super tracks, specially the first one. 
Can I ask what other libraries are you using here?


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 27, 2016)

emid said:


> Super tracks, specially the first one.
> Can I ask what other libraries are you using here?


Thanks  I'm using many libraries as I stack and layer a lot but to name a few - 

Cinesamples Cinestrings, Spitfire Audio Albion One, Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 1, Spitfire Audio Hans Zimmer Percussion, Hybrid Two Project Bravo, Cinesamples Cine Brass Core, Soundiron Requiem Light, Cinesamples Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato, Output Sounds Signal, Cinesamples Deep Percussion Beds 2, 8DIO Epic Toms, ARIA Sounds Surdos & Snares, Impact Soundworks Furia Staccato Strings, Impact Soundworks Reforged, Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2, Audio Imperia Scenes From The Multiverse Vol. 1


----------



## Ultraxenon (Mar 28, 2016)

Very nice tracks, both of them.


----------



## benuzzell (May 29, 2016)

Really love that bass pulse at the start of Breaking Boundaries. Is it Omnisphere? Been trying to create that kind of action-thriller pulsing synth for a while now, but just can't seem to get it quite right. Sounds great here!


----------



## Rick Horrocks (May 29, 2016)

benuzzell said:


> Really love that bass pulse at the start of Breaking Boundaries. Is it Omnisphere? Been trying to create that kind of action-thriller pulsing synth for a while now, but just can't seem to get it quite right. Sounds great here!


Yes it's Omnisphere. From what I remember it's actually two separate pulses tweaked and running in sync. Gotta love Omnisphere


----------

